# (Resolved) Leadtek Winfast TV2000 XP Expert



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Looking at buying a tv tuner card and found this one....Leadtek Winfast TV2000 XP Expert TV..... but not sure if it can receive digital tv or not. Thanks. Me and my friend dont know!!!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Leadtek Winfast TV2000 XP Expert*

Check the leadtek site, I think this model is the analogue one there is a hdtv one (similar item number) make sure you get the vista ready one as some are only xp


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Leadtek Winfast TV2000 XP Expert*

Thanks, found a digital version now for ironically the same price.


----------

